# New connector in my G43



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

My new Ghost "Edge" connector came in the mail today. I spent a couple of minutes installing it. What an improvement!

Considering that it is a $26 drop in part I can't imagine why anyone with a G43 would leave the trigger stock. It is significantly lighter and smoother than stock but is still definitely a self defense trigger. 

I am going to spend some quality time with it at the range this weekend. I will report back with results.

GW


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

So, you think you went from about 5.5 lb. pull, to about what? Just curious.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> So, you think you went from about 5.5 lb. pull, to about what? Just curious.


I think that I started at around 7.5 to 8.5 lbs. It was really heavy. I am guessing that I am close to 4.75 to 5.0 lbs. with the new connector, but the weight comes on in a linear fashion rather than staying at one weight and then building up to where the trigger releases. If I were to illustrate the trigger feel with a graph, stock would climb and then spike before release, the Ghost would hit the 4.75- 5.0 lbs. then release. I hope that makes sense to you. All I can say for sure is that it is a big improvement and that Glock should include this as an option.

GW


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

goldwing said:


> I think that I started at around 7.5 to 8.5 lbs. It was really heavy. I am guessing that I am close to 4.75 to 5.0 lbs. with the new connector, but the weight comes on in a linear fashion rather than staying at one weight and then building up to where the trigger releases. If I were to illustrate the trigger feel with a graph, stock would climb and then spike before release, the Ghost would hit the 4.75- 5.0 lbs. then release. I hope that makes sense to you. All I can say for sure is that it is a big improvement and that Glock should include this as an option.
> 
> GW


Sounds about like the trigger pull on my G42...kinda heavy for a Glock. I know it is heavier than my G26 Gen 3.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks for the info folks, a buddy picked up a G43 yesterday, I'm gonna pass a link to this thread to him.

Heck, I might even be able to use the info myself, someday...


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I have never measured any Glock that came in at the stated 5 or 5.5 pounds. All have been more; a few were a lot more. I have modified every one of my Glocks to get the trigger weight I desire in a defensive sidearm. They fit my needs fine and that's what matters.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> I have never measured any Glock that came in at the stated 5 or 5.5 pounds. All have been more; a few were a lot more. I have modified every one of my Glocks to get the trigger weight I desire in a defensive sidearm. They fit my needs fine and that's what matters.


Have you tried the Ghost Evo Elite? I have one in my G19 and in my opinion, it is as good a SD trigger as I could ask for.

GW


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

goldwing said:


> Have you tried the Ghost Evo Elite? I have one in my G19 and in my opinion, it is as good a SD trigger as I could ask for.
> 
> GW


No I haven't but I have read about them and have considered trying one just as a test case. All of my Glocks have the Glock 3.5 connector (now called the 4.5) along with some other mods and deliver good triggers. Two of my gen4's have the gen3 trigger bar as well.

Yesterday a neighbor friend and I, with whom I have been shooting with for four years every two weeks, hit the range for our bi-weekly trip. The range we use has targets that can be timed to flip from face to edge at any distance we want. We use paper plates and index cards for targets. At one point we were double tapping the target from a high compressed ready position with one second of face time and two seconds of edge. During the edge time, we had to do reloads. Then we did double taps from the draw and fire position with two seconds of face time and two seconds of edge time.

We mix things up to make it interesting and to train rather than just punch a stationary target. I was using my gen3 Glock 19 for this work. This Glock has the aforementioned Glock 3.5 connector, a six pound trigger spring, all internal metal contacting parts have been polished, and Trijicon night sights. I might give a retry to my gen4 G19 just for kicks for this exercise.


----------

